# Laptop zum Programmieren



## Warrior842 (4. Januar 2017)

Guten Tag euch allen

Budget: 500 - 700 Euro
Anwendungsbereich: Programmieren, Mobil, Office und Multimedia, keine Games geplant
Bildschirmgröße: am liebsten 15 Zoll, es würde aber auch 14 Zoll gehen
Bildschirmauflösung: wenn möglich 1920 x 1080 möchte viel Code auf den Bildschirm bringen
Glare/Matt: egal
Akkulaufzeit: keine Ahnung 
Gewicht: egal 

Besondere Anforderungen: Verwendet wird er von mir und meiner Freundin deswegen wird er öfters unterwegs sein Zuhause, Büro und Uni.
Bei mir kommt das Programmieren hinzu momentan Arbeite ich Hauptsächlich mit Java und Android in zufunkt kommt noch Phyton und Visual Basic hinzu.

Danke für eure Tipps


----------



## fotoman (4. Januar 2017)

Falls kein Touch nötig ist, würde ich zu
Lenovo Ideapad 510-15ISK schwarz, Core i5-6200U, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Test Lenovo Ideapad 510-15ISK Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
oder
Lenovo Ideapad 510-15IKB schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Test Lenovo IdeaPad 510-15IKB Laptop - Notebookcheck.com Tests
greifen
 Gibt es jewiels auch mit HDD anstatt SSD

Falls die Frundin einen Schminkspiegel bevorzugt, wäre das auch noch etwas
Lenovo V510-15IKB schwarz, Core i5-7200U, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD, 1920x1080 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Mit Touch dann ein Yoga 500.

Bei allen ist aber vermutlich bei 12 GB Ram Schluss was, je nach  Android-Projekt und benötigter Umgebung, schon wenig sein kann  (Entwicklungsumgebung, Emulator, Webserver inkl. DB)

Die Geräte  haben alle gemein, dass sie schwer sind (>= 2kg) und nicht wirklcih  lange durchhalten (3-5h). Aber die Leistung eines Dell XPS15 (u.Ä.)  bekommt man halt nicht zum halben Preis, da sind Kompromisse nötig.

Ansonten halt (für Neugeräte) z.B. hier suchen (IPS und SSD kann man natürlich auch ausschalten)
http://geizhals.de/?cat=nb&xf=2377_..._12~6748_13~7142_1920x1080~83_IPS~9_1920x1080

Wobei ich gerade sehe, dass selbst Lenovo mit dem Mist anrfängt und die Kisten teils ohne Betriebssytem verkauft (kannte ich bisher nur von deren "Biligmarke" Medion). Musst Du halt sehen, ob Dir sowas zusagt, sollte als (angehender) Informatiker / Softwareentwickleer ja nicht so schlimm sein, wenn Lenovo passende Treiber anbietet (müssen sie, da sie die Geräte in leicht anderer Ausstattung auch mit Win 10 anbieten).


----------



## Warrior842 (5. Januar 2017)

Danke Fotoman für die Tipps 

Das Problem mit den RAM besteht leider, mindesten 8 GB müssen sein (für z.b.: Androide Studio) besser 16 GB, nur steigt leider der Preis damit extrem.
Ich würde den Laptop ja auch später selbst aufrüsten wenn das Geld wieder da ist, leider sehe ich bei vielen Geräten kaum Möglichkeiten überhaupt dort rann zu kommen (kaum bis keine Wartungsklappen).

Bin bei der Suche auch auf Medion Geräte gestoßenen mit interessanten Spezifikationen ist die Marke sinnvoll ?
Oder sollte ich vielleicht auf Gebrauchte Geräte setzten bzw bis welches alter ist sowas noch sinnvoll?

Danke für euer Feedback


----------



## fotoman (5. Januar 2017)

Warrior842 schrieb:


> Das Problem mit den RAM besteht leider, mindesten 8 GB müssen sein (für z.b.: Androide Studio) besser 16 GB, nur steigt leider der Preis damit extrem.
> Ich würde den Laptop ja auch später selbst aufrüsten wenn das Geld wieder da ist, leider sehe ich bei vielen Geräten kaum Möglichkeiten überhaupt dort rann zu kommen (kaum bis keine Wartungsklappen).


Laut den Tests lassen sich die Geräte zum Teil wenigstens auf 12 GB aufrüsten



Warrior842 schrieb:


> Bin bei der Suche auch auf Medion Geräte gestoßenen mit interessanten Spezifikationen ist die Marke sinnvoll ?


Medion ist mittlerweile die "Billigmarke" von Lenovo, deren Thinkpads ja auch schon lange nichts mehr mit IBM zu tun haben, was man im unteren bis mittleren Preissegment leider auch immer wieder merkt (nicht, dass andere Hersteller im gleichen Preisbereich besser wären).



Warrior842 schrieb:


> Oder sollte ich vielleicht auf Gebrauchte Geräte setzten bzw bis welches alter ist sowas noch sinnvoll?


Ich würde z.B. nach einem
Test Dell Precision M4600 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
oder, je nach Preis und Alter, dem Nachfolger M4700 schauen. Nachteil: das Gewicht, dafür passen Leistung (CPU, Ram, Display, Akkuleistung, wenn er neue ist) und Preis.
z.B.
Dell Precision M4700 i7-3740QM 4x2,7GHz Q K1000M 16GB 256GB SSD USB3 TB W7 B1  | eBay
oder
Dell Precision M4700, i7-3540M 3.0GHz, 16GB, Full HD 1920x1080, 15.6 Zoll  | eBay

Sonst halt nach den üblichen Verdächtigen von Lenovo (die teureren Lenovos sind gut aufrüstbar und bei guter Behandlung unverwüstlich), z.B.
Lenovo ThinkPad W530 - 2447-3F2 | LapStore.de
Der wiegt aber auch 2,7kg und damit 0,5 kg mehr wie der obige Lenovo Ideapad 510-15ISK

Bei allen Gebrauchten muss man vermutlich noch ein paar Euro für einen neuen Akku einplanen.


----------



## Warrior842 (5. Januar 2017)

Danke für die Erklärungen

Bin gerade bei Dell gelandet die Vostron Serie 15 5568 sieht auch sehr interessant aus und fällt mit den 35% Rabatt gerade so in Budget.

Intel® Core™ i5 Prozessor der 7. Generation
Windows 10 Pro
8 GB Arbeitsspeicher (bis zu 32 GB Unterstützt laut Google)
256 GB Festplatte

Geizhals Vostron 15 5568Dell Vostro 15 5568, Core i5-7200U Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Dell Vostro 15 Notebook der 5000 Serie | Dell Deutschland

vielleicht dazu jemand Erfahrungen, leider kaum Test gefunden


----------



## fotoman (5. Januar 2017)

35% Rabatt auf was? Der ist seit Ende Oktober schon für 710 Euro erhältlich (jedenfalls in D). Bekommst Du darauf nochmal 35% Rabatt? Die Angabe bei Dell scheint eher die übliche Augenwischerei auf den UVP (Mondpreis) zu sein.

Hier wäre noch ein andere, zwar wohl nur auf max. 16 GB erweiterbar, dafür mit IPS-Display
http://www8.hp.com/de/de/products/laptops/product-detail.html?oid=13555756#!tab=specs
HP Pavilion 15-au109ng Notebook weiss i5-7200U SSD Full HD Windows 10


----------



## Warrior842 (6. Januar 2017)

fotoman schrieb:


> 35% Rabatt auf was? Der ist seit Ende Oktober schon für 710 Euro erhältlich (jedenfalls in D). Bekommst Du darauf nochmal 35% Rabatt? Die Angabe bei Dell scheint eher die übliche Augenwischerei auf den UVP (Mondpreis) zu sein.
> 
> Hier wäre noch ein andere, zwar wohl nur auf max. 16 GB erweiterbar, dafür mit IPS-Display



Arbeitsspeicher	
8 GB DDR4-2133 SO-DIMM, maximal erweiterbar auf 8 GB
1 Steckplatz gesamt, davon 0 frei

-----------------------------


Ich werde noch etwas weiter suchen und 1 -2 mal drüber schlafen bevor ich mich festlegen werde was es wird, danke für deine Hilfe.


----------



## amdahl (6. Januar 2017)

Die Angabe ist falsch. Natürlich kann man da 16GB DIMMs benutzen. Persönlich lieber wäre mir natürlich auch ein Laptop mt 2 Slots, allein schon wegen dual-channel.

Edit: Ein T560 wäre doch bei deinen Anforderungen gar nicht verkehrt. Finde nur zur Zeit kein besonders günstiges Angebot, die gingen auch schon mal für unter700€ weg. Zur Zeit ist das hierdas Einzige
Lenovo ThinkPad T560 15,6'' i5-6300U Full-HD 8GB RAM 256GB SSD Support bis 2020  | eBay


----------



## fotoman (6. Januar 2017)

amdahl schrieb:


> Die Angabe ist falsch. Natürlich kann man da 16GB DIMMs benutzen. Persönlich lieber wäre mir natürlich auch ein Laptop mt 2 Slots, allein schon wegen dual-channel.


Wäre mir auch lieber, obwohl ich selbst am PC nur sehr selten an die 16 GB Grenze beim Ram stoße.

Man muss halt wissen, welche Ausstattung einem wichtiger ist. Da ich meinen Laptop nicht nur zum (hobbymäßigen) Programmieren, sondern unterwegs auch als Filmanzeigegerät, dig. Bilderrahmen oder mobilen Fernseher nutze, wäre mir da in der Tat das IPS-Display wichtiger wie die Möglichkeit, 32 GB einzubauen.

Der Dell ist halt flascher, dafürtiefer, hat 3 USB 3 Ports und ist ein paaar Gramm leichter, falls sowas interessiert.

MIr wäre bei beiden die 240 GB SSD zu klein, falls sie nicht tauschbar ist.


----------

